# Mackay Queensland



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

I have recieved a job offer in Mackay and was curious to find out if there are any members up there as i cant recall seeing any reports.It looks like a great spot for fishing so if anyone lives there or knows the place pretty well id be interested to hear their thoughts on the area as a place to live and for kayaking.Its going to be one of those fork in the road types of decisions..should i stay or should i go :shock:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi R E I,
I lived in Mackay 2000-2002 and while I wasn't kayaking, I can tell you it was a great place. A number of my friends and I fished around Mackay (I say friends , but they always caught the fish b4 I could :roll: ).
There are freshwater rivers and dams. There are a number of areas north and south that would be excellent kayaking - small islands just off the shore.
There is excellent buskwalking if you are that way inclined, with a lot of trips following rivers and waterfalls.
Have a look thru the members list as I have seen a couple of posts from Mackay.
Goodluck with your choice
Cheers Mike


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mate, GO TO MAKAY!!!

It is paradise. 100 ks up the road you have the Whitsundays, with a lot of beautiful places in between - Cape Hillsborough, Halliday Bay, Dingo Beach to name only a few.

To the south is Sarina Beach, Carmilla etc etc.

The fishing there is spectacular. I would move there in a heartbeat.

Mackay is a beautiful, major regional city, with its own harbour and quality beaches. it is in the heart of Sugar Cane country. I reckon it is easily the most picturesque area of Queensland and average winter temp is around 25c. Summer Av. is about 30 but humidity and rainfall is high.

Do your self a favour, fly up there and stay a couple of days and check it out. You wont regret it.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Mackay: lots of sugar cane, wealth coming in from coal mines inland, humid in summer, some awesomely beautiful areas, some mangrove creeks out due to crocs, beaches tend to be very shallow compared to Sydney, no surf, various places have lots of islands of various sizes, fairly tropical with trees etc due to high summer rainfall.

Best of all, I am only 3 hrs south in Rockhampton  . Reel_em_in, are you there? Hello? Hello? Drats, he's gone. Maybe he doesn't want to visit!

On the forum some time back there was someone in Mackay. A kayak fisho forumite, I mean, as of course there is someone in Mackay, actually thousands of someones in Mackay seein it is a city.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I agree with Hairy Mick.

Take some $$ though - the coal boom has seen Mackay hosuign prices and rents overtake Brisbane. Probably still seem cheap to a Sydneysider though. 
Mackay has some great islands nearby, like Brampton - a mate caught a 1.1m GT there in December.


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

wow- great response guys-you have got me 100% convinced its nothing short of paradise up there -im packing my bags as i type.If i cant trust guys named ManjiMike, hairymick,troppo and AdianK then who can i trust?? :shock: With the picture that u guys painted of the place it has me wishing i was there already.

thanks for your opinions guys and it sounds like troppo has voluntered to be my tour guide for a rockhampton trip sometime


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

reel em in said:


> it sounds like troppo has voluntered to be my tour guide for a rockhampton trip sometime


No worries. Scotty Beefs is around somewhere as well, though with making barrels of home brew, I'm not sure if he's gunna do much yakking the coming months. Normally when I go to guide folk, they find out when I am gunna be out of town and that's when they come to Rocky. Oh well, I guess my reputation scares some of em off.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Try a PM to "Haulem" on the forum -according to the "sort by location" on the members list above, there is only one member on AKFF in Mackay. Not everyone gives their location though.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I spent the first 22years of my life in Mackay and would go back in a flash if wifey would let me.

Houses and rent is pricey though because of the mines.

Fishing is good but the tidal flow is a killer for yak fishing in estuaries. When I was there in October there were schools of tuna smashing up a bait ball in the harbour. Would have taken you 1 minute to paddle to them.

Would definately go back.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Fishing is good but the tidal flow is a killer for yak fishing in estuaries.


your not wrong about the tides Wayne
I cruised through there about ten years ago and Jezzzuzzz :shock: 
5--7mt's or tidal range can take some getting used to, :? particularly if you've not experienced that sort of variance before
8) but a great spot and the mud crabs are really something else


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

those big tides gave me some of my best grunter fishing in the Pioneer river .Even the neaps had enough range to produce a bit of current to get fish moving.if you want to see real run go down to stanage bay or over to broome.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Mate l've been kayak fishing in the Whitsunday region for the past few years, haven't needed to travel as far as Mackay but it would be similar (1.5 hrs away).

Its all about options here. Do l chase grunter, bream or jacks down the creeks, maybe drop a few pots, or do l go for a troll for mackeral, cobia and every other pelagic. Even if l intend to go down a creek l still might pull a mackeral on the journey their or back, trolling.

The other posts are right about the tides, planning is required with tides etc as the water can roar in and out of creek systems. Probably not a bad trait in croc country. :idea: :?: Wind can become an issue too.

Don't think l've heard of anyone getting a ride like l got from a giant herring last year. :lol: Let us know if you can match it.

To do so, you will need a fish to tow you about 200metres at about 4 knots with yourself holding onto the rod steering with the foot peddles. Then to be given circle work (like a bucking bull- maybe 4 or 5 full rotations) as the fish spins the yak around once l had managed to reel in all but 10m of line. Awesome power and stanima considering the herring was only 1m in length (released) and the yak is 4.5m long and weighed 130kgs. I wasn't spending too much time mucking around with the retrieve either.

For anyone thinking of the move north, l think it all comes down to how much ticker is in ya. Along with the dolphins, turtles, whales and dugongs are some monster whalers and tiger sharks. Recently on the Mackay news they were coming in close to shore) You'll still do alright picking up flatties... in shallow estuaries if that's your thing.

Have the biggest baddest yak you can muster (recom atleast 4m) and make the move. :wink:

GJ


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

reel: i am in mackay, haven't posted for a while since we have had sooo much rain (1m in a month :shock: ) and poor weather. the rain has cleaned out most of the creeks and i am hoping to get out this week.

what the others have posted is very true, you are welcome to pm me if you have more ???

cheers
astro (aka Carl)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Not to forget the areas on the pioneer above the weirs some good fresh water fishing to be had there as well. Not sure how much access there is to hay point now but if you want your first jewie off of a yak????????


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

And did someone mention the Eimeo Pub!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Paddle around Dolphin Heads for the morning followed by lunch and a cold, cold, cold bundy and coke. Heaven on a stick!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Check this out.
http://www.fishingline.com.au/Queenslan ... aforth.htm


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

How do you look in stockings, Reel-Em-In? 
Irukandji and box jellyfish in summer months (any month with an "R") make them a common fishing fashion item!


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

So u guys r saying that if i dont get eaten by a crocodile or shark or killed by a sting from a jellyfish then the fishing and kayaking is awesome up there :shock: :shock: 
im guessing life insurance is impossible to get for a kayak fisherman up that way.
If all goes to plan i should be up there in april so im hoping u fellas havent built it up too much 4 me
-im expecting fishing heaven  though most places would b paradise compared to sydney


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate 
its just a matter of awareness thats all.wear long pants or wetsuit pants.we used to wade around in winter without a second thought.the seasons have a lot to do with it.things like dont hang about with a bleeding fishwhen your around a big school of mackeral chopping baitfish.Pretty much the rules that Billy Bob applies on the Sunshine Coast are good to follow when offshore.As for the creeks/crocs just hang outvand chat to the locals and when you first get there for a while and youll soon learn what you can and cant do.Guys like Astro who are in the area now are the best to talk to.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

reel em in said:


> So u guys r saying that if i dont get eaten by a crocodile or shark or killed by a sting from a jellyfish then the fishing and kayaking is awesome up there :shock: :shock:
> im guessing life insurance is impossible to get for a kayak fisherman up that way.
> If all goes to plan i should be up there in april so im hoping u fellas havent built it up too much 4 me
> -im expecting fishing heaven  though most places would b paradise compared to sydney


what hasn't been mentioned reel em is that this area also has more boats per person then most places in oz so the fish tend to get hammered a fair bit. many locals think yaking up here is crazy due to the sharks etc :shock: i tend to stick to fresh water when with my sons and head out in the salt when alone, would be nice to have a buddy 

and yes if you are able to survive the crocs, sharks and stingers there are plenty of great places. :lol:

btw if you haven't done so start arranging some accomodation, it is often hard to get here since there are alot more people up this way for the mining industry so it makes the rental market very tight. and the housing prices to buy are also high since property prices have basically tripled in the last couple of years. :shock:

april is a good time to come since it will start to cool down then
cheers
astro


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

reel em in said:


> So u guys r saying that if i dont get eaten by a crocodile or shark or killed by a sting from a jellyfish then...


We haven't even started on warning you about the rocking-chair-on-the-porch, watermelon-seed-spittin', banjo-playin' locals - and I would know - I grew up there. (and I like watermelon, and rocking chairs, and thought _Deliverence_ was a romantic comedy.)


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Guys
Well i took hairymicks advice and flew up to mackay last weekend.The first thing u notice up there is how green and lush everything is after flying over a brown and barren n.s.w.That tells the story itself about the amount of rainfall .The river was a very dirty brown colour and with it being low tide the high tide marks from the air gave a clear indication of the massive tides both in the rivers and on the beaches.Throughout all the beaches in the area are yellow bouys about 100 metres from shore-i was told by a local that they all have shark baits attached-mainly for tigers-no netting up there.The temperature was about 30C helluva lot hotter than a 30c sydney day so i can only guess what summer is like.Spent a few nights watching the sun go down at sunset cove-beautiful little spot with a nice creek flowing and a few locals fishing there everynight.I was surprised to see on the news that blacks beach-just around the headland from where i was staying had just been reopened after two crocs had been there for about a week.-Would not like 2 come across one of them in a kayak-not sure just how kayak friendly they r. :shock: -or whereabouts they had moved on to from blacks beach.But there are an amazing amount of sensational kayaking places up there-if i can just get my head around those crocs :wink:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

reel em: wondering where the hell u were. blacks beach is a great spot isn't it 

SSOOOOO many people don't believe you talk about crocs in suburbia, and yes they are of great concern..... :shock:

i was fishing at seaforth a couple of months back....saw a bunch of trawlers and a small cove, ran a lure past it...there was a local on the bank, i enquired about crocs.....he said he didn't know......HE HADN'T SEEN THAT DAY!!!!! :shock: :shock:

"he sits on the sand bank you just came past.....had any luck fis........hey where r u going!!!!!.....hey come back!!!!........"


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

So Reely,

Ya gonna move? 

I am thinking Mackay in summer would be more comfortable than Sydney.

On the Qld Weather reports, it seems to rarely get much hotter than about 33 and there is allways a sea breeze and no smog.

Did you ask anyone about the huge black jew they catch in that area? - or the king salmon, or the grunter, or the finger mark, or the barra or the mangrove jack or the spanish mackeral, or, or ,or   

Rockhampton, a bit further south, is a different matter entirely. no sea breeze, Hot as hell in the summer with humidity you can allmost drink, and in winter, can be as cold as a mother in laws heart.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

:shock: Stuff it,  I have just about talked myself into moving back up that way.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hairymick said:


> I am thinking Mackay in summer would be more comfortable than Sydney.
> 
> On the Qld Weather reports, it seems to rarely get much hotter than about 33 and there is allways a sea breeze and no smog.


don't forget 100% humidity....... :roll:

torrential rain storms that go for days on end......hold it....thats a good thing


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hairymick said:


> :shock: Stuff it,  I have just about talked myself into moving back up that way.


why not Mick...the rest of oz is already here or on the way :lol: 
just what we need up here....more beer drinking fishermen :wink:

cheers


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes hairymick im going to make the move-cant think of any good sane reason not to(crocodiles,Irukandji,box jellyfish,tigers)

Hey astro do u drop a few crab pots from the yak too-saw the size of the muddies up there and they were huge.

and if hairy moves up there too it will increase our chances of survival when we do come across the crocs :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

reel em in said:


> and if hairy moves up there too it will increase our chances of survival when we do come across the crocs :shock:


Yup, Hairymick will just grab em and use em as live bait for the sharks that eat em.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Rockhampton, a bit further south, is a different matter entirely. no sea breeze, Hot as hell in the summer with humidity you can allmost drink, and in winter, can be as cold as a mother in laws heart.


Hey, Rockhampton is where I live! It's not that bad. Well, maybe outside the airconditioning it is. :roll: Did you say dusty?


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Troppo if Rockhampton is ever in need of a head tourism official they should give hairymick a call-have u got his number to pass on?????


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Reel in em,

I haven't been onto the forum for awhile. Yip I have been here in mackay a year now... I have caught so many fish it is absolutely ridiculous.. Last year mid september to end of december i limited every day i launched on the different species of mackerel... The mack tuna are awesome sportfishing fun on spinning gear.

Well i have had a fair share of being pulled around here in Mackay.. Furtherest by a Giant trevally (19.2kg) pulled me about a 1km or so from where i hooked it. 40min or so fight was awesome.
Here is a list of some of the significant species i have caught just trolling:
Giant Trevally, Golden Trevally, Queensland School Mackerel (lots and lots), Spotted Mackerel (Lots and lots), Spanish Mackerel (a good few), Queenfish, Mack Tuna (There are hundreds of them), Cobia, Giant Herring (5Kg), Ribbonfish (Brilliant bait for big spanish - stocked the freezer for the rest of the year).

Those are the species i have caught while trolling - the bottoms are pretty good as well but i haven't really targeted them to much.. Caught a good few though.. I do a lot of shore based fishing as well targeting big shovelnose for fun) At the moment there is a good run of Golden Trevally. On Anzac day caught one of 3kg and one of about 6kg off the beach.

To say the least there is some really good fishing to be had around here. Just have to be at the right place at the right time. Lots of boating pressure but if you do that little extra you get your fair share. I haven't been out in a few weeks cos of the wind (When the SE blows here it sucks).. But been getting a fair deal of fish of the shore.

Anyways - tight lines


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well you got me hooked Haulem :shock: Mackay looks like a mighty fine place for yak fishing to me !
The beach / surf launching likes like a real challenge going by your pics there 8) 
Yep, Gods country over there in banana bender land looks very enticing indeed :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

haulem: used to target shovel nose sharks as well, biggest was about 6 foot, caught on 6 kg mono :shock:

took nearly 2 hours to bring in.....think i was more buggered that it was since it took off quite quickly when released.....i just sat down and had a beer :wink:

the wind can be a bit of a pain and is one of the reasons i fish the fresh h2o wiers....you should try mirani it's great for catfish!!!!! and also sooty gunter and barra are there as well. still to hook a barra though :roll:

anyway planning to get in early tuesday, pump some yabbies for whiting and troll around for some flatties before the wind comes up

ATB


----------

